# Introducing myself



## Markblues (Mar 22, 2018)

Just dropping in here to introduce myself. I haven't seen anywhere in the forum where one should do this but I assume I should as most other forums. 

I'm Mark Hussey, classical guitarist and composer, classical music enthusiast constantly on the road with my guitar. I'm looking forward to reading your posts and contributing where I can. Despite being a working, recording guitarist in this genre, there is as much I do not like about the classical circles as the things I adore. Not meaning to be controversial, and I'll value your comments to any of my posts. I figure this would be the ideal forum to share my thoughts, views, music and experiences. 

All the best
Mark


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello mark, welcome and do take part wherever you want, no-one is biting. Do you have any favourite composers?


----------



## Markblues (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you very much for the welcome. To me, Beethoven is probably up there amongst my favourites. I enjoy translating a lot of this music to guitar However, I'm very keen on listening to new classical artists and the cross over with Jazz. Yes, I said the dreaded word "Jazz"


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Please do share your compositions in the "Today's Composers" section of the board!


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Welcome to Talk Classical, Markblues. Have a good time here!


----------



## Markblues (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks very much. Looking forward navigating round. Mind, its quite hard at the moment and I dont seem to have permission to do much here. Even my notifications cant be seen


Granate said:


> Welcome to Talk Classical, Markblues. Have a good time here!


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Markblues said:


> Thanks very much. Looking forward navigating round. Mind, its quite hard at the moment and I dont seem to have permission to do much here. Even my notifications cant be seen


You need to make more than 10 posts in the Classical Music Discussion section. It's as easy as posting a cover of a Classical Music recording you are listening to. The restrictions are made to prevent spam.

:wave: *Current Listening V*


----------

